# Office 365 >  > [SOLVED] OneDrive URL location

## sungen99

You have always been the place to go when I needed help with something,  this is a bit different but here we go.

I am currently doing a project with a directory that has about 100 pictures in it, they are all in a OneDrive Professional folder of mine.  I want to be able to share the URL with the customer but in order to do that i need to "Left click on the image", Choose "Share", then click the "Copy Link" button, Click "Copy URL" and then Paste it for the company to get.

Not a big deal for 5 images.... but i will soon have 1,000s.  Not so fun.......

I was envisioning a detail view of File Explorer that shows the Name, the date, the type, the size, tags, then then....... OneDrive Share URL...........

Does this exist????/ anyone????

Thanks for the help.

----------


## officelogin

Just go to the Microsoft office site.

Login with your id and password.

Click on right tab on site.

Click on Ondrive.

you will get.

*I have another information  for you also.*
_Removed by moderator - advertising._

----------


## JHONEDE005

It is great I got my solution from your post thank you.

----------

